# My Rustic Bottle Cabinet



## Baydog51 (Dec 18, 2009)

I've just added some new LED lights to a bottle cabinet I built a few years ago.Stripped some weathered oak lumber and rusty sheet tin off an old barn on our place and built this cabinet. Since we're pretty rustic, it fit right in here. I've added the new directional LED lights to try and get the whittled jars to display better. It looks pretty nice at night in person, but my cheapo camera dosen't show it very well.
  If my upload woks this should be a daytime shot of the cabinet.


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Night time shot.


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 18, 2009)

My corker jars.


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Millvilles and others


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Misc Bottles


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job on the cabinet Baydog!,... as you said though, the lighting doesn't do your jars justice.Can you try some pics in better light?
                                                                                          J.B.


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Millvilles in daytime


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Joe- I tried a number of different shots with different light but this little Kodak just won't do any better. Or it's probably just me not being smart enough.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 18, 2009)

That looks awesome!! I love it!! []


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 18, 2009)

man that is one nice display!!!!!!! good job.~matt


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice display cabinet  and contents ! Is that a double barrel shotgun on top ?


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments folks.  

 That is my g grandfathers old muzzle loading snake charmer. Back in the 1920's my grandfather cut open a smokeless 12 ga. shell and loaded in the muzzle of this gun and blew a hole in the right barrel. It's definetly a wall hanger only now. If he had loaded the left barrel it would of killed him.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 18, 2009)

Great display.  Interesting to see jars with corks!


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 18, 2009)

What kind of Kodak do you have?  You might try the image stabilization setting.  Other than that, I think the room might be too dark.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Baydog51
> 
> Thanks Joe- I tried a number of different shots with different light but this little Kodak just won't do any better. Or it's probably just me not being smart enough.


 

 Gary,...It looks great...I have to remember I'm using a seriously outdated computer and monitor as well,...(I remembered that when Rick 'digswithstick' commented on your shotgun ,which I cannot see in the pics) Laur always tells me to "come look at it on her monitor" [] I love those Millville atmospheric jars.              Joe


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 18, 2009)

You know you should give it a couple coats of varnish or else it will warp.. a satin finish will keep it kinda rustic looking..


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Cyber- I think it's done all it's skrinking and twisting for about 30 years on the side of my barn. I went through a lot of boards to find enough straight pieces to work with. My scrap pile was way larger than my useable pile. I built it about 3 or 4 years ago and it's been stable since.

 RedGinger- This little camera is just a Kodak EasyShare and I don't think it even has any other settings. Took me an hour and half just to figure out how to turn the flash off. Did I mention that I was an idiot when it comes to photography?


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2009)

Excellent job. Nice looking jars too.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice cabinet.  Sets the feel of the age of the bottles.  Nicely done.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 19, 2009)

Very handsome cabinet.[]


----------



## idigjars (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice cabinet and great looking glass.  Thanks for sharing the pics with us.  Best regards.  Paul


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 19, 2009)

What a story on the double barrell ! Ps my wife loves the cabinets too !


----------

